# Sony NW-E507 1G MP3 player



## The_Other_One

OK, I've only had this thing for a few weeks, and I'm now being offerend an upgrade for pretty cheap, so I just need to get rid of the old stuff  






The device is a little Sony MP3 Walkman.  It's slightly larger than an USB flash drive and will work as a standard 1G flash drive.  However, to load music, you do need to use the supplied software.

The device itself is awsome.  Everyone always askes about it when I take it out   The front has a mirror finish, but you can see the 3 lined text through it when it's working.  BTW, the screen is still in perfect condition.  No scratches or anything.  I hear the material it's made out of is basically scratch proof...  Anyway, battery life is good.  It's rated for 50 hours of playback.  I'd chage this thing frequently(as you should with Lithium batteries) so I don't know how true this is.  Sound quality is great for both MP3s and the FM Radio.  Definetly one of the best MP3 players I've had.

I will include the charge/interface cable, software, ear phones and cable extension, and carrying pouch.

$60 plus shipping(which shouldn't be much)


----------



## jljhlhl

If I didnt have an mp3 player, i'd buy this one. One of my friends has it, it's amazing.

Good luck selling it. =D


----------



## a123

yup its a really nice mp3 player.  i especially like the bubbles screen saver.  Good luck on the sales!


----------



## The_Other_One

Ah yeah, looks like a little flask or something


----------



## Ku-sama

get on aim..


----------



## The_Other_One

No trades


----------



## Ku-sama

aw


----------



## The_Other_One

Sorry, I need money for the next one.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

The_Other_One said:


> OK, I've only had this thing for a few weeks, and I'm now being offerend an upgrade for pretty cheap, so I just need to get rid of the old stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The device is a little Sony MP3 Walkman.  It's slightly larger than an USB flash drive and will work as a standard 1G flash drive.  However, to load music, you do need to use the supplied software.
> 
> The device itself is awsome.  Everyone always askes about it when I take it out   The front has a mirror finish, but you can see the 3 lined text through it when it's working.  BTW, the screen is still in perfect condition.  No scratches or anything.  I hear the material it's made out of is basically scratch proof...  Anyway, battery life is good.  It's rated for 50 hours of playback.  I'd chage this thing frequently(as you should with Lithium batteries) so I don't know how true this is.  Sound quality is great for both MP3s and the FM Radio.  Definetly one of the best MP3 players I've had.
> 
> I will include the charge/interface cable, software, ear phones and cable extension, and carrying pouch.
> 
> $60 plus shipping(which shouldn't be much)





a123 said:


> yup its a really nice mp3 player.  i especially like the bubbles screen saver.  Good luck on the sales!



Those are very, very nice. A friend of mine has one, and it's pretty cool. Great price too.


----------



## The_Other_One

So buy it!    hehe.

I really don't want to ebay it...  My recent ebay experiences were not the greatest.  Plus, when I put the thing up for dad(that Duo*DX) they forced me to setup automatic payments, even though I had $0 balance.  I just don't care for ebay or paypal anymore :-/


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

The_Other_One said:


> So buy it!    hehe.
> 
> I really don't want to ebay it...  My recent ebay experiences were not the greatest.  Plus, when I put the thing up for dad(that Duo*DX) they forced me to setup automatic payments, even though I had $0 balance.  I just don't care for ebay or paypal anymore :-/



I would, but I already have an iPod.


----------

